# Gegend um Erlangen, Fürth und Nürnberg...wo kann ich mich austoben???



## Fail (9. Juli 2013)

Hallo Leute,

ich selbst komme ja aus dem schönen aber leider zu flachem Ruhrgebiet. Da ich aber in den kommenden drei Wochen irgendwann mal meine Mutter besuchen möchte, welche in Obermichelbach (Kreis Herzogenaurach glaube ich) wohnt, wollte ich mal nachhören, wo man sich denn mal ein wenig austoben kann.

Ich wäre bereit so um die 50km zu fahren, da ich eh mitm PKW vor Ort sein werde. Meine Suche über Bikeparkmap hat leider nix gescheites ergeben aber ich möchte schon ganz gerne mal nen Tag in der Gegend biken gehen.

Ideal wäre ein Bikepark mit Lift oder sowas...Aber auch liebend gerne ein paar gescheite Singletrails, Freeridestrecken oder ähnliches...

Wäre klasse wenn ihr mir vielleicht ein paar Tipps geben könntet. Wäre natürlich auch schön dort ein paar Gesichter kennenzulernen, die einem ein paar Spots etc zeigen können. Begrüßungsbier geht dann auf mich 

mfg Benny


----------



## Milan0 (9. Juli 2013)

Es gibt hier schon genug Threads die sich auf die Gegenden verteilen.

Nürnberg

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=490190&page=256

Fränkische

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=494918&page=305

Erlangen

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=461215&page=59



> Begrüßungsbier geht dann auf mich



Also darfst in Nürnberg mal mitfahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## microbat (9. Juli 2013)

und der nächste Bikepark ist in Osternohe


----------



## Fail (10. Juli 2013)

Was meint ihr denn, lohnt es sich nach Osternohe zu fahren? Die strecken sehen mir alle ganz schön Heavy aus, da ich in der Hinsicht noch Einsteiger bin.
Winterberg Erfahrung hab ich ja...

Vielleicht doch Lieber ne trailtour?

Gesendet von meinem HTC One X+ mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Wenzel79 (10. Juli 2013)

Versuch's mal im Stadtwald Fürth mit Hauptgewicht um die Alte Veste herum. Da gibt es vom simplen Wanderweg bis zur übelst verwurzelten (meist aber leider eher kurzen) DH-Abfahrt eigentlich alles. Das beste ist direkt in der Nähe von der Alten Veste, da wo ein großes Double steht. Sonst findet sich halt viel für sehr angenehmes, lockeres Cross Country. Letzters geht überall im Stadtwald Fürth sogar sehr gut mit einem leichten Hardtail.
Das gleiche gilt für den Wald um den Tiergarten Nbg (Schmausenbuck) herum, wobei dort alles noch etwas größer, länger und meist auch besser ist. 
In Erlangen gibt es übrigens auch ein zwei passable Abfahrten.

Wenn du ganz frischer Einsteiger bist oder Cross Country Fahrer, dann lohnt eigentlich ein richtiger Bikepark kaum...


----------



## cdF600 (10. Juli 2013)

Für Trailtouren empfehle ich folgendes:

http://www.madmediaworks.de/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=1&Itemid=1

Das sollte genügen. Trails ohne Ende!


----------



## reo-fahrer (10. Juli 2013)

Osternohe ist nicht so wild, wenn man um die diversen Sprünge drumherum fährt ist's eher langweilig. Man sollte schon eher Schlepplift fahren können oder es schnell lernen


----------



## intro8517 (21. August 2013)

Hallo Benny,
wenn du in Obermichelbach bist kannst auch gleich bei mir vorbeikommen und wir gehen auf Tour. Wohne im Ortsteil Rothenberg 2km entfernt.

Gruß
Günter


----------



## Fail (21. August 2013)

Da komme ich dann gerne drauf zurück. Der geplante Trip verschiebt sich aber wohl verletzungsbedingt noch.

MfG

Gesendet von meinem HTC One X+ mit Tapatalk 2


----------

